# OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI / Reportedly Failed NBA Physical



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/story?section=triangle&id=4265345





> Eyewitness News has learned that former Duke men's basketball star, J.J. Redick was arrested for driving while impaired early Tuesday morning.
> 
> According to the police report obtained by Eyewitness News, the arrest occurred at 1:03 a.m. in the 100-block of McQueen Drive in Durham.
> 
> ...















nice mug shot.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

I hear they caught him with an open bottle of jib right on the front seat.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

An expensive mistake, what an idiot.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?id=2482061




> The NBA draft is scheduled June 28 in New York City. How an arrest will affect Redick's draft status is unclear, though it may not hurt it, according to ESPN.com's Andy Katz.
> 
> *"I think that these things hurt anybody's draft status," an Eastern Conference GM, who wanted to remain anonymous, told Katz. "They do in my eyes. I take these things seriously. That's too bad."*
> 
> Redick had previously pulled out of scheduled workouts with Orlando and Boston this week. Previously, he had worked out for Golden State, Utah, Houston and Seattle.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

JJ you bloody fool.

How come that link says DWI, though? Ain't that driving without insurance?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



ShamBulls said:


> JJ you bloody fool.
> 
> How come that link says DWI, though? Ain't that driving without insurance?


Some states use the term DWI -- Driving While Impaired (or Intoxicated)
Other states use the term DUI -- Driving Under the Influence

In England, they use the term "driving."


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

DWI = Driving While Intoxicated

DUI = Driving Under the Influence





_not that i have any personal experience here. though i've been pulled over for speeding many, many times! plus once i ran a red light, got pulled over and talked my way out of the ticket. good times._ :biggrin:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



ShamBulls said:


> JJ you bloody fool.
> 
> How come that link says DWI, though? Ain't that driving without insurance?



Driving while intoxicated.

Very stupid, your at a point in your life where you can snatch your dreams from the sky and you jeopardize it by drinking and driving? Hell, I am 35 years old and never had a DWI, if I was a draft prospect at this time of year I probably wouldn't even be DRINKING, much less drinking AND driving. People who squander their opportunities while the rest of us toil in relative obscurity piss me off!


----------



## grace (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

I think this moves him to the top of Portland's wish list.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



ace20004u said:


> Driving while intoxicated.
> 
> Very stupid, your at a point in your life where you can snatch your dreams from the sky and you jeopardize it by drinking and driving? Hell, I am 35 years old and never had a DWI, *if I was a draft prospect at this time of year I probably wouldn't even be DRINKING, much less drinking AND driving.* People who squander their opportunities while the rest of us toil in relative obscurity piss me off!


Definitely poor judgment. At first I was shocked that a player would even be intoxicated during pre-draft work-out season. I liken it to training for a boxing match. 

But when I thought a little bit more about it, I think the fact of his intoxication lends credibility to the theory that he had obtained a guarantee in the top 10 - he cancelled his Orlando workout. 

If you have the guarantee and are cancelling workouts, you might be in celebration mode. I wonder if that is what happened. 

Either way, poor choice. I doubt it does much to his draft stock though.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



ace20004u said:


> Driving while intoxicated.
> 
> Very stupid, your at a point in your life where you can snatch your dreams from the sky and you jeopardize it by drinking and driving? Hell, I am 35 years old and never had a DWI, if I was a draft prospect at this time of year I probably wouldn't even be DRINKING, much less drinking AND driving. *People who squander their opportunities while the rest of us toil in relative obscurity piss me off!*


Like Rothlisberger?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



grace said:


> I think this moves him to the top of Portland's wish list.


Ouch!

:laugh:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



Zeb said:


> Like Rothlisberger?



yep, that might be even more stupid. I never understood why some people don't want to wear helmets when riding a motorcycle anyway, seems like a smart thing to do to me...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



grace said:


> I think this moves him to the top of Portland's wish list.


*laugh*

He's just cost himself a lot of money.

OTOH, a lot of people just don't realize until they get the ticket that it doesn't take much to put you over the limit. Not that I have first hand knowledge of that - I'm a non-drinker living in a state of a lot of drinkers and I know a few people who discovered the hard way that they shouldn't have had that third or fourth drink.

At least he didn't kick out the window in the police car.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

My life, my card -- Coach K was elated to learn that the Durham County Sheriff's Office accepts American Express.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

Well, be assured he will not be a bull!! (not that he would be, it's a character issue )

He just dropped. It will be interesting to see how far he does fall.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Some states use the term DWI -- Driving While Impaired (or Intoxicated)
> Other states use the term DUI -- Driving Under the Influence
> 
> In England, they use the term "driving."



*bu dum CRASH*

I'm still right, though. I just don't use the *******ized American language.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



ScottMay said:


> My life, my card -- Coach K was elated to learn that the Durham County Sheriff's Office accepts American Express.


:rofl:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

He would fit right in with Skiles.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



ScottMay said:


> My life, my card -- Coach K was elated to learn that the Durham County Sheriff's Office accepts American Express.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

Oi, my head hurts. What is with these dumbarses?

*remembers being in his early twenties*

Maybe I oughta give talking a break.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



truebluefan said:


> Well, be assured he will not be a bull!! (not that he would be, it's a character issue )
> 
> He just dropped. It will be interesting to see how far he does fall.


We already have one alcoholic on the team, coincidently he was also from Duke.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



ShamBulls said:


> *bu dum CRASH*
> 
> I'm still right, though. I just don't use the *******ized American language.


 you're just jealous of our use of the 'zed'.

don't hate, its the future


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/basketball/ncaa/02/16/redick.poems/


_My life story is read in poetic stages
I was once weak-minded, now I'm courageous
The cause and effect of a thousand actions
The mathematical breakdown of micro-fractions
It's difficult to fathom the coming of the rapture
What if I awoke in an empty pasture?
Suddenly every ounce of passion had been depleted
And all my determination had been defeated
The rain pours, my tears fall
The pain subsides, I stand in awe
A lightning bolt strikes, I feel a sudden energy
Thunder clouds approach, I can't run from destiny
A tornado tears me down, but I will stand again
My life is a hurricane, but I'll weather it to the end_


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



kukoc4ever said:


> He would fit right in with Skiles.


They could be kindred spirits then again it could be worse than Christopher Moltisanti and Julianna


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



mizenkay said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/basketball/ncaa/02/16/redick.poems/
> 
> 
> _My life story is read in poetic stages
> ...


GREAT. Now _I_ need a drink.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



mizenkay said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/basketball/ncaa/02/16/redick.poems/
> 
> 
> _My life story is read in poetic stages
> ...


Sounds like he is prepping for his Eminem like rap career some point down the road, the DWI might help in that regard.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

ahhh _deadspin_ 


http://www.deadspin.com/sports/college-basketball/jj-redick-dui-seriously-180350.php


some of the comments are pretty funny.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Some states use the term DWI -- Driving While Impaired (or Intoxicated)
> Other states use the term DUI -- Driving Under the Influence
> 
> In England, they use the term "driving."


It's driving while conscious.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

kewl

so he slips in the draft to 16


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



mizenkay said:


> ahhh _deadspin_
> 
> 
> http://www.deadspin.com/sports/college-basketball/jj-redick-dui-seriously-180350.php
> ...


:laugh:

Pretty funny? OMG, I'm dying.



> I am a leader who happens to coach douchebags. When my players get out onto the road, they're armed not with just Mickey's Malt Liquor or a 40 of Bull Ice. I want you drunk for life. I want you to develop as a drunkard. I want you to develop as a recklessly driving ****box, and I want you to develop as a whiny little ***** who hangs a yooey to avoid the fuzz. My life isn't about playing games. It's about being a complete tool. That's why my card is American Express.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

_those zimas will **** you up, man._

yeah. they're all hilarious!

what a little putz. i can't wait to hear vitale try and spin this on draft night. should be highly entertaining.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



mizenkay said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/basketball/ncaa/02/16/redick.poems/
> 
> 
> _My life story is read in poetic stages
> ...


"It's difficult to fathom the coming of the rapture/what if i awoke in an empty pasture?"

Wow.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



mizenkay said:


> _those zimas will **** you up, man._
> 
> yeah. they're all hilarious!
> 
> what a little putz. i can't wait to hear vitale try and spin this on draft night. should be highly entertaining.


That settles it -- I'm going to the draft, and I'm starting a "Zima" chant when he's drafted.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

ok. one more poem:


_As I decide to fulfill my life's strategy
The devil insists on trying to battle me
I meet him in an empty field on the high plains
He throws temptations my way to inflict internal pain
Life and death matters, this ain't no game
It's mind over matter, the power of my brain
He thinks I'll give in if my muscles start to strain
He believes I'll submit to the evil of society's frame
And benefit from notoriety's gain
He says I don't have to properly train
and that he'll give me all the fame
and everyone will know my name
But I think he's insane
'Cause I know the truth- to gain is to give
To have pain is to live
So I call on my heavenly Father's name
And slowly watch the thunder and rain subside
*I'm finally able to push the temptations aside*
I went blow for blow, I went face to face
Now the devil knows, I'm able to escape
Not by a back door or an alternate route
I saw the middle high ground and I ran right through_



except for last night i guess.


:clown:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

Great stuff!



> But was he wearing a helmet?





> This is going to kill his WNBA stock.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



jbulls said:


> "It's difficult to fathom the coming of the rapture/what if i awoke in an empty pasture?"
> 
> Wow.



Hey, that rhymes.....:raised_ey


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



ScottMay said:


> That settles it -- I'm going to the draft, and I'm starting a "Zima" chant when he's drafted.


I will cheer if you do that!

I may actually try to choke down a Zima on draft night -- a feat I haven't attempted since they fist came out and I wanted to see what the fuss was about.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



mizenkay said:


> ok. one more poem:
> 
> 
> _As I decide to fulfill my life's strategy
> ...


These are just too much. You couldn't make this stuff up. Don't submit to the evils of society's fame! Properly train!

Whose reputation takes a bigger hit from this DUI/poetry stuff - the Duke basketball program or the university's English department?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

I hope this doesn't keep us from getting Brewer or whomever the player is that Paxson wants to slip to us at #16. I saw Redick going somewhere between 8-15, and I hope that doesn't change this.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> I hope this doesn't keep us from getting Brewer or whomever the player is that Paxson wants to slip to us at #16. I saw Redick going somewhere between 8-15, and I hope that doesn't change this.


I don't think it will much..

especially with houston trading their #8 for new orleans #12 & #15....they'll take reddick at one of those spots


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



The ROY said:


> I don't think it will much..
> 
> especially with houston trading their #8 for new orleans #12 & #15....they'll take reddick at one of those spots


I believe Draft Express said that trade would go down IF Sheldon Williams was available at 8, but there were previous rumors that he would go to Atlanta. That deal may or may not happen.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

There's at least one GM who won't care about Reddick's DWI arrest. Larry Harris and JJ can compare notes over the experience. They can compare mug shots:










Larry was driving home a friend who was even drunker.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



badfish said:


> Oi, my head hurts. What is with these dumbarses?
> 
> *remembers being in his early twenties*
> 
> Maybe I oughta give talking a break.


 After letting this sit in a bit, I think I am in agreement with you (even if you were just speaking in jest). These draft picks are not adults yet. I wouldn't want to be held accountable for all the stupid things I did and said in college. And for the most part, I haven't been. 

Reddick's still a kid. . . at least for the next three months. I felt the same way about the Nortwestern girls soccer hazing. Stupid, undoubtedly, but they're not full adults. I hate the fact that the media attention invovled in the alleged-Duke rape scandle (a grave offense that doesn't merit leniency) has forced college programs to take a severe approach. 

I don't want to sound like I'm minimizing the bad judgment Reddick showed in driving himself home. Drunk driving is dangerous to everyone. Just that, good kids get caught making bad judgments, and I hope in the end, he'll be given a second chance.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



jbulls said:


> These are just too much. You couldn't make this stuff up. Don't submit to the evils of society's fame! Properly train!
> 
> Whose reputation takes a bigger hit from this DUI/poetry stuff - the Duke basketball program or the university's English department?


 My vote is the English department. I mean, seriously?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



narek said:


> Larry was driving home a friend who was even drunker.


Was his friend wearing a puffy shirt, too?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?id=2482061




> *"I regret what happened last night, and want to apologize to my family and the Duke community for the incident," Redick said in a statement issued by the university*.
> 
> Redick finished his career as the leading scorer in Atlantic Coast Conference history.
> 
> ...




just in case you were wondering what those loud slurping sounds were.

JJ is an _outstanding and exemplary_ example for the youth of America, huh Arn?? Spin it baby! Spin it right round!!!

:smilewink


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



mizenkay said:


> just in case you were wondering what those loud slurping sounds were.












What you hear is a giant, sucking sound...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*

"He is and will continue to be a credit to the Duke basketball family. As his friend and his coach, he has my total support."

You could call this spin as well, but if I ever get into trouble I hope I have someone like Krzyzewski at my back. Coach is opening himself up to a host of attacks but backing Reddick. The loyalty, if nothing else, is exemplary.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> What you hear is a giant, sucking sound...




What has Michael Doleac got to do with any of this?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



ScottMay said:


> Was his friend wearing a puffy shirt, too?


I don't know, but Larry is still a snappy dresser. Makes Skiles attire seem even more funereal in comparison.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



mizenkay said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?id=2482061
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it's mildly amusing but what did you expect? I'd rather have a university like Duke stand behind me than treat athletes like they do at Ohio State (I'm an alum) where they can blame an athlete for getting caught with the gifts they gave him (see: Maurice Clarrett) and sell him down the river after he made them such a lump sum of cash.

Also... he's a kid.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Thump! And thats the noise of JJ Reddick falling down to the 2nd Round.*

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1341


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Thump! And thats the noise of JJ Reddick falling down to the 2nd Round.*

very very unlikely...
any team who picks up jj with a second rounder gets the steal of the draft...
he'll still go top 20 IMO


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Thump! And thats the noise of JJ Reddick falling down to the 2nd Round.*

wow. he failed the physical?




_NBA Source; Redick Out for Several Months with Back Injury

Duke senior J.J. Redick failed a physical at the NBA pre-draft camp in Orlando and will be out for an extended period with a back problem that may require surgery, according to a source with close NBA contacts. 

A representative of Redick’s agent, Arn Tellem of Wasserman Media Group, returned a phone call from DraftExpress and read us the following statement made by Mr. Tellem: “I am confident his draft status is anywhere from 7-14. You can take that to the bank.” When asked whether Tellem is denying or confirming the rumors about Redick’s alleged back problem, the representative said that is all Arn Tellem has to say about the back issue. 

A Wasserman Media Group official later denied that there are issues that might lead Redick to conduct surgery and sit out for four months. That official was not willing to deny any reports about complications with his back that may have come up during his examination in Orlando. 

According to various national media reports, Redick recently cancelled a Wednesday workout with Orlando and a Saturday workout with Boston, citing a “sore back.” Redick was arrested Tuesday on charges of drunken driving, and according to one source, his infraction may have been a direct response to frustration over his possible health issues. 
_


meanwhile, i'm going to merge this with the earlier thread, mmkay. coulda posted it there!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Thump! And thats the noise of JJ Reddick falling down to the 2nd Round.*

How did you copy that from Draftexpress, it doesn't let me copy the text?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



Dornado said:


> I guess it's mildly amusing but what did you expect? I'd rather have a university like Duke stand behind me than treat athletes like they do at Ohio State (I'm an alum) where they can blame an athlete for getting caught with the gifts they gave him (see: Maurice Clarrett) and sell him down the river after he made them such a lump sum of cash.
> 
> Also... he's a kid.


Good thing JJ wasn't a lacrosse player.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Thump! And thats the noise of JJ Reddick falling down to the 2nd Round.*

i have magic powers sloth.



:wiz:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Thump! And thats the noise of JJ Reddick falling down to the 2nd Round.*



sloth said:


> How did you copy that from Draftexpress, it doesn't let me copy the text?


right click, select all...paste it here then just edit what u want


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



DaBullz said:


> kewl
> 
> so he slips in the draft to 16


That was what I was thinking  Bargnani at #2 to DABABYBULLZ! Reddick at #16 to: None other than DABABYBULLZ! That is actually me dream scenario in this draft, and it sounds like it might be realistic now (at least that they'd be available at our picks anyway).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



DaBabyBullz said:


> That was what I was thinking  Bargnani at #2 to DABABYBULLZ! Reddick at #16 to: None other than DABABYBULLZ! That is actually me dream scenario in this draft, and it sounds like it might be realistic now (at least that they'd be available at our picks anyway).


My dream scenario is Aldridge at 2 and Morrison at 16, and that we trade for 56, 57, 58, 59, and 60 picks in the draft and make the following picks

56- Rudy Gay
57- Andrea Bargnani
58- Tyrus Thomas
59- Patrick O'Bryant
60- Shelden Williams

Realistically, I want Aldridge 2 and Reddick at 16.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Marlene writes about JJ: Not best timing for Redick: DWI arrest could drop ex-Duke guard to Bulls' slot at No. 16 

The fallout for Duke's J.J. Redick over his arrest early Tuesday for drunken driving probably will not be severe.



> Nevertheless, it could hurt him. It could drop his stock for the upcoming NBA draft all the way down to No. 16, a pick the Bulls own.
> 
> 
> Redick is one of several shooting guards the Bulls are eyeing. Until Tuesday it didn't look like he would be available at 16.
> ...


There's more there including Garcia suggesting Pax could draft another "big" instead of a guard at the 16th pick.

I just don't want another Duke player.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ha.

Skiles takes one look at Reddick and sees a chip off the ol' block.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Thump! And thats the noise of JJ Reddick falling down to the 2nd Round.*



The ROY said:


> right click, select all...paste it here then just edit what u want



Doesn't work at Draftexpress...


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Thump! And thats the noise of JJ Reddick falling down to the 2nd Round.*



> Doesn't work at Draftexpress...


You can disable javascript if you're using Firefox, or even have noscript plugin installed (and only allow trusted sites).


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Thump! And thats the noise of JJ Reddick falling down to the 2nd Round.*



step said:


> You can disable javascript if you're using Firefox, or even have noscript plugin installed (and only allow trusted sites).



ok thats just a bunch of computer talk to me! :biggrin:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

At least young JJ finally picked up some much needed street cred. Now maybe some folks will be more inclined to acknowledge his skeelz.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Thump! And thats the noise of JJ Reddick falling down to the 2nd Round.*



ace20004u said:


> Doesn't work at Draftexpress...


worked for me


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

More high-larious deadspin commentary, including a completely unconfirmed report that J.J. likes to get his freak on like Chuck Berry and R Kelly.

http://www.deadspin.com/sports/coll...k-have-bigger-worries-than-the-dui-180638.php


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: OOPS! JJ Redick arrested, charged with DWI*



sloth said:


> My dream scenario is Aldridge at 2 and Morrison at 16, and that we trade for 56, 57, 58, 59, and 60 picks in the draft and make the following picks
> 
> 56- Rudy Gay
> 57- Andrea Bargnani
> ...


Yeah, I meant my REALISTIC dream draft lol. My absolute dream draft would be to trade Duhon, Sweets, etc.... for draft picks to take Bargnani, Morrison, Reddick, Aldridge, Roy, Gay, Sene, Thomas, O'Bryant, Dee Brown. 

In that scenario, you'd have:

PG: Hinrich, Brown
SG: Gordon, Reddick, Roy
SF: Nocioni, Morrison, Gay, Deng
PF: Bargnani, Thomas, Aldridge
C: Chandler, O'Bryant, Sene

I'd rather see Chandler at PF of course, but while the other Cs are rookies he'd be a center still. Plus if we played the right style of ball, a C and PF are similar positions.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

narek said:


> Marlene writes about JJ: Not best timing for Redick: DWI arrest could drop ex-Duke guard to Bulls' slot at No. 16
> 
> The fallout for Duke's J.J. Redick over his arrest early Tuesday for drunken driving probably will not be severe.
> 
> ...


I hear you there. I can't stand Duke, I cheer for anyone they're playing against, absolutely anyone. That said, I do like Reddick, and would like to see him in Chicago. Having Duke players on the team is just something you have to learn to live with unfortunately.


----------

